

How do companies like this get funding? - naithemilkman
http://www.powerbalance.com/australia/ca
Selling a product that doesn't work.
======
DrewV
They did $35m in sales last year:
[http://www.cnbc.com/id/40842683/CNBC_s_Sports_Product_Of_The...](http://www.cnbc.com/id/40842683/CNBC_s_Sports_Product_Of_The_Year_Power_Balance)

Whether you like their product or not, they've created something consumers
want to buy.

~~~
fondue
Years ago all of my older relatives and in-laws were wearing copper bracelets
because they did something 'magnetic' or 'electric' to help their arthritis.
It was no use trying to convince them otherwise. :(

------
junklight
"magic" devices to make you healthier/perform better/more wonderful have quite
a long history of making money so with the right person probably is a great
investment and there is a whole world of people investing in this, that and
the other outside of the valley.

------
iwwr
The same way companies selling "wireless antistatic bracelets" get funding.

